# Lost dry bag on westwater



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

how were the bugs at the put-in? Launching Sat.


----------



## Vailboater (Apr 12, 2009)

Just got off from Tues/Wed. Bugs were not so bad at launch or at Miner's Cabin, but still a factor. Make sure to observer the stipulations, the ranger was very thorough.


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

